# food for crickets, mealworms and waxworms



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

To keep the above gut loaded what can i feed them?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bex_2011 said:


> To keep the above gut loaded what can i feed them?


Carrot, dark greens, rocket, dandelion leaves, spring greens, CGD if you have lizards that eat it, butternut squash and there is probably loads more!
If you look at a list of what is safe for a herbivor reptile then just feed stuff that is off there. Keep in mind you'll have to feed a variety as not one feeder will provide all that is needed


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

put some muesli or similar in with your mealworms, stops them getting all sticky and sweaty, and add some veg on the top.

crickets like protein, so tropical fish flakes or dried cat or dog food for that and veg for moisture. carrots apple and cabbage seems to be favourite.


----------



## GeckoRat (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive been feeding as above but also added a bit of tomato and cucumber too 
I take this will do no harm as they are pretty much just water based ?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

well, cause they are water based they aint really adding anything nutritionally  try and get carrots and stuff instead


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im giving cabbage and carrots ago. My locust love them.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

make sure you change the cabbage often cause they can reek xD


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just put some cabbage in with the mealies and ive never seen them move so fast. They must be hungry.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Feed my mealies porridge oats, topped with nutrobol & odd few crunchie nut cornflakes. Carrot, beans, cabbage.

Locusts get, cabbage, brocoli, beans, cauliflower leaves, carrot peelings.

Have got pro rep feed & medivet, but find greens better for the locust growth rates, if they are growing, must be good for them.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

i use a mixture of greens (non-salad) and chunks of carrot, also a bit of chicken mash that i use for roaches and some pro vit gutloader


----------

